# sugar water turns to sugar quickly



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The wife has done some research on making sugar water but obviously something is not correct. The sugar water looks great but it starts turning to sugar within a day. Anyone have a foolproof method on making sugar water that will remain liquid for awhile? Thanks in advance!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We bring the waqter to a boil then pour it into the kettle of sugar stiring till it appears all desolved, then stir it for a added good 10 minutes.
Got a half gallon sitting in a corner of the kitchen counter from what we made last fall. Looks just like it was made yesterday. going to add ahalf gallon of boiling water and feed it soon.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

last year when feeding I got lazy ,, didn't have it hot enough , you have to get it hot and it has to be clear no fogy look or it goes grainy . don't scorch it or it may kill to girls ,, as what I have read even a little scorch is no good . when making candy thats when you really have to stir so theres no so scorch ..


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

This time of year, most beekeepers will feed a 1:1 mix. For that, usually warm-to-hot tap water is sufficient.

A 2:1 mix is usually used for fall feeding, and then I use a large stock pot on the stove. I get the water (5 pints) to near-boiling and then slowly stir in a 10lb bag of sugar. Keep stirring (as Al said) for several minutes. I keep the heat on, but don't let it boil.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

what I use is a turkey fryer ,, this way its out side . no mess ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good Idea on the turkey fryer Tom. I never bought one as I had thought they were not very safe even before I started seeing on the news people useing them to burn their house down.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, the ones that burn the house down ,are the ones that put it in the garage ,, then get the oil hot , and some get it to hot , then they put the turkey in fast all the way in ,,the oil boils over and instant house fire, OR ,,get the turkey in and go watch TV ,, mow lawn ,, or go open up the hives .. when you do a turkey it is put in the oil ssslllooowww .. I have 3 ,, the first one I paid full price ,, the other 2 ,, I paid 5 and 8 dollars for ,, we use the burners a lot , canning ,, cooking for the bees ,,and I make meals OUTSIDE with them
,, that way the house stays cooler , and the mess is outside so little clean up .:nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------

